# Sandbanks, Ontario



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

I am going camping at Sandbanks with a group of friends and I just wanted to know if anyone has been there and what I should look forward to doing? Besides the beach of course, that's a given


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

gah.. I am not much help. I wasn't sober most of the time when I went there. LOL It was a collage camp out. Massive!

The beaches are very awesome, there is a falls that I stopped by that had loads of frogs and crayfish.

Just ask when you get up there at the stores or stop in at a gass station. Most of the time they will have pamphlets for all the stuff there to do.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Pray that you get a really windy day. The waves are awesome to ride, for a lake that is.


----------

